# Permanent Residence



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

Does anybody know whether the new regulations indicated that one can apply for permanent residency after 2 years of marriage?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, you can not. It is after 5 years of marriage.


----------

